# working my tail off



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*Keep at it !!!!!!!!*

IMO, All the knowledge you get is yours to keep. It also opens many other doors for you.
Never pass up an opportunity to gain skills.:thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

duff7830 said:


> .... do you feel this is worth it or will these little things not make a difference.



What have you been doing as far as work is concerned?
In the trade somewhere/somehow?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## duff7830 (Apr 29, 2008)

Celtic said:


> What have you been doing as far as work is concerned?
> In the trade somewhere/somehow?


as far as work, i have tried calling every contractor in the phone book at least once a month asked if anyone is hiring helpers or apprentices...i guess its a sign of the times


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

*you are not wasting your time.*



duff7830 said:


> as far as work, i have tried calling every contractor in the phone book at least once a month asked if anyone is hiring helpers or apprentices...i guess its a sign of the times


 That's right ,a sign of the times. I have been laid out 9 weeks now. Filled out 36 applications,even though none of the companies were advertising for help.I am a licenced EC and find it a little uncomfortable applying for a job.With your efforts you will land something soon.Lived in jersey I know the pressure.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Knowledge is power.... and sometimes the paperwork convinces others of your knowledge
keep it up and I am sure you will be sucessful


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Knowledge is power my friend keep up the hard work it will pay off soon.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

If you're going as far as paying for a TWIC card then you should also do the full OSHA 30. Many sites require OSHA 30, I actually had to take OSHA 10 this year because some places only accept OSHA 30 if you have taken it in the last 3 years, if not you need to take 10 as a refresher.


----------

